
The Capital Allocation Guide for CEOs - gmishuris
https://behavioralvalueinvestor.com/blog/capital-allocation-guide-for-ceos
======
aalleavitch
Is it maybe a sign that the system is fucked up when you have to go out of
your way to emphasize “legal and ethical”? Implicit in that statement is the
fact that there is an incentive to do things that are illegal and unethical in
pursuit of that goal.

Also it’s disingenuous to say that an owner benefits from treating their
employees well; an owner benefits from treating their employees as poorly as
they can without impacting their productivity.

Actually this owner person sounds like a parasite on the rest of the business,
why not just make the employees into the owners?

